# Riesenfalter!!



## mägi (24. Aug. 2012)

¨was ist da auf meinem Sonnenschirm gelandet?

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*

Hi Mägi,

ist ein Windenschwärmer - Agrius convolvuli (hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal einen toten unter der Straßenlampe vorm Haus gefunden) 

stammen aus Afrika (ohne die Sahara), dem tropischen Asien, warmen Ecken im europäischen Mittelmeeraum. Aus den wenigen europäischen Vorkommen und Nordafrika __ fliegen sie in warmen  Sommern  auch nach Europa ein - die letzte Woche trieb der Wind ja Saharawinde bis hier hoch

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*

Hallo,

ich glaube ich habe die Raupe vom Windenschwärmer bei mir im Garten. Das ist aber auch eine Riesen Raupe. Die Raupe ist 1cm dick und ausgestreckt (bei bewegen) 8cm lang.

   



Die hat mir schon den halben __ Fieberklee weggefressen. Nun frag ich mich was ich damit anstellen soll? Wenn ich die da lasse, dann frisst sie mir den halben Teich noch leer.
  


Das es eine Raupe vom Windenschwärmer ist habe ich hier rausgefunden: http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/convolvuli.htm


----------



## mägi (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*

dankeschön frank,

er war bis am abend bei mir. gegen 20.00 uhr ist er weiter gezogen.

heiss das, er ist jetzt unterwegs nach afrika ? oder bleiben die auch in europa?

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.   mägi.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*

Hi Gartenfreund,

da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen. Von Windenschwärmer ist die Raupe nicht (der Name A. convolvuli sagt schon alles über die Futterpflanzen: Convolvulus - Windenarten 

Das hier am __ Fieberklee ist "nur" ein heimischer mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer. Die Raupen sind da zwar meißt dunkel, gibt aber auch ne grüne Raupenform. Die 4 großen Augenflecken und so ein kurzes "Stummelschwänzchen" sind weinschwärmertypisch
Wenn Du der Raupe was gutes tun willst hol sie von Fieberklee runter. Zum Verpuppen in 1-2 Wochen braucht sie festen Boden unter den Füßen. Am jetzigen Standort kann sie bis zum Schlupf im Mai nämlich nicht bleiben. Kannst sie in einen Behälter mit ner ca. 10cm dicken lockeren Erdschicht setzen, ein paar Rindenstücke ect. zum Verstecken auf den Boden legen (unter denen sie sich auch eingraben und verpuppen kann) und solange sie noch nicht Verpuppungsversteck suchend auf Wanderschaft geht weiterhin mit Fieberkleelaub oder Weideröschen (Epilobium) füttern

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*



mägi schrieb:


> dankeschön frank,
> 
> er war bis am abend bei mir. gegen 20.00 uhr ist er weiter gezogen.
> 
> ...



Der wird hier in Mitteleuropa sterben 
(falls es doch kein frischer Einflug war, das passiert im Herbst auch mit all den Windenschwärmern, Totenkopfschwärmern, Admiralen, Distelfaltern, Oleanderschwärmern, __ Taubenschwänzchen die hier in Mitteleuropa zur Entwicklung gekommen sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## mägi (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*

danke für deine antwort frank,

schade!!!! so einen schönen falter habe ich noch nie gesehen.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Riesenfalter!!*

Hi Frank,

vielen Dank für den freundlichen Hinweis das es ein mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer ist. Ich habe ihn in die Nähe eines Gewässers mit angrenzendes Laubwald ausgesetzt. So schön der __ Schwärmer auch ist, doch wollte ich ihn nicht unbedingt behalten .


----------

